# Dalin Kennel



## maria_maria (Mar 6, 2015)

Is Dalin Kennel still active? I know that Lynn has issues with AKC but her dogs are soooo perfect! I want to have one!

Lynn didn't answer my email. Should I email again? Should I call? Should I wait? What is the etiquette? 

Is the kennel active? Do they have puppies? 

Many thanks for info.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Try and pm Tinypoodles, she has gorgeous Dalin poodles.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I don't know how anyone could buy a Poodle from her, as nice as they may be, knowing now what those dogs had to go through...the horrid, over-crowded, coat matted, fecal soaked conditions. I don't know how anyone could sleep nights purchasing one of her puppies, knowing what lead up to its life. There are plenty of other stellar breeders out there who breed as nice or better dogs and whose dogs don't live that way and who don't get shut down by AKC and local animal welfare authorities. Where do you get the idea her dogs are "perfect?" 

I'm sorry if I offend or hurt anyone, (I really don't want to) but protecting animals comes first for me and I'm passionate about it. And part of protecting animals is to discourage breeders from having too many dogs on their premises because it can lead to suffering. Purchasing dogs from people who allow bad things to happen to their dogs perpetuates it because it rewards it. I can only hope people like you or any lurkers reading this will think twice.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I so wish there was a "no thanks" button :bad:


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

Um no, please step away and look elsewhere...she should not be selling any puppies and i would hope that you can see that. Its not just a small issue with AKC, its animal cruelty and neglect and you should want no part in supporting it.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Please! do try to be patient. Take your time. Finding your poodle will take time. As much as 2 years as little as 2 weeks. Living with it and paying the vet bills will take 14+ years. Do it once! Do it right! Being hasty can bring you a lot of grief. There are many here who have made this mistake. They are trying to help you.
Eric.


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

On the off chance that this is a legitimate question (which I doubt)...here is a past conversation on this subject for you to review.


http://www.poodleforum.com/14-poodle-breeding/129305-akc-suspends-dalin-toy-breeder-10-years.html


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I am with you Bizzee, sounds like yet another attempt to agitate.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am going to ask a stupid question.... I thought Dalin only breeds toy poodles... Does she breed mini as well? Just looking for a yes or no, and no I am not looking for another poodle... Just curious...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Beaches said:


> I am with you Bizzee, sounds like yet another attempt to agitate.


I don't think it _necessarily_ is. The OP hasn't been a member here for long and perhaps hasn't seen those threads. It could be though. I just wanted to say what I thought I needed to once and not get all tangled up in another long scrap. Once as a warning for the OP and for any possible lurkers. I am always hopeful that informing people will help lower the suffering of animals...like we always say, "education." And hopefully, when they are, they spread the word and so it goes. Maybe one more little innocent life saved.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

This makes me so mad...." I don't care how the dogs are tortured, I just want a perfect, tiny poodle".


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Here we go again - you people who sit behind your keyboards attempting to destroy the 50 year reputation of one the Top Toy Poodle breeders of all time, and prevent the most fantastic Toy Poodle Puppies ever produced from finding the wonderful homes that they deserve, without ever having met or spoken to the woman, seen her kennels, or met one of her poodles.

My friend, whom I trust implicitly visited Lynn at her home/kennel just last week, and I will trust her opinion over your fabrications any time!
Here is another thread about Dalin where the article upon which your entirely untrue beliefs are based is proven to be absolute lies. http://www.poodleforum.com/14-poodl...gton-vindicated-proof-she-has-always-tak.html

Never in a million years would I support the kind of breeder that you people attempt to paint Lynn to be, but I sure as hell won't allow your baseless keyboard strokes to alter my impression that there is not a more beautiful, well socialized, or healthier Toy Poodle Puppy to be found than a Dalin. 
Instead I believe my numerous trusted friends opinions, as well as the Veterinarian appointed by the State of Virginia's opinion that all of her dogs were/are healthy and well cared for, because that carries a whole lot more weight than the tales of a sad puppymill with poodles stacked on top of each other matted with urine and feces made up by people who have never set foot on her property.

I am proud to be the Mom of fantastic 13 and 1 year old Dalin Toy Poodles, and without a doubt my next one will be a Dalin. 

The FACT is that Lynn always has, and always will welcome anyone interested in one of her puppies to her home/kennel, so anybody who truly cares to have the best possible Toy Poodle could easily dispel any doubts that your words give them, go see the truth for themselves, and become as happy a poodle Mom as I am! 

But, you keep on with your nasty chatter - anybody who would choose to believe that over reality, and and allow it to get between them and the best poodle that they could ever have, it is there loss. There will always be people smart enough to get past it and go and grab themselves a Dalin.

Dalin Timi and Dalin Teaka
View attachment 243522



View attachment 243530


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Why didn't my photos attach properly?
Let me try again.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

yup, i believe there is trolling going on here, and not just by one party. anyone seriously concerned about the issue would have just pointed a questioner to relevant threads (all of them) and let the inquirer make his/her own decision.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Here we go again - you people who sit behind your keyboards attempting to destroy the 50 year reputation of one the Top Toy Poodle breeders of all time, and prevent the most fantastic Toy Poodle Puppies ever produced from finding the wonderful homes that they deserve, without ever having met or spoken to the woman, seen her kennels, or met one of her poodles.
> 
> WHAT??? Are you saying Poodlebeguiled has never been there? I thought for sure she and princesspenny must have seen things with their own eyes.
> 
> pr


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Poodlerunner said:


> Tiny Poodles said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go again - you people who sit behind your keyboards attempting to destroy the 50 year reputation of one the Top Toy Poodle breeders of all time, and prevent the most fantastic Toy Poodle Puppies ever produced from finding the wonderful homes that they deserve, without ever having met or spoken to the woman, seen her kennels, or met one of her poodles.
> ...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlerunner said:


> Tiny Poodles said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go again - you people who sit behind your keyboards attempting to destroy the 50 year reputation of one the Top Toy Poodle breeders of all time, and prevent the most fantastic Toy Poodle Puppies ever produced from finding the wonderful homes that they deserve, without ever having met or spoken to the woman, seen her kennels, or met one of her poodles.
> ...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Never mind, Patk's reply was so much better than mine - read hers twice!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

there are other things some people learned from the holocaust - as in, how to treat others as inhuman - you know, swattable like flies? remember that post? i certainly won't forget it.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> there are other things some people learned from the holocaust - as in, how to treat others as inhuman - you know, swattable like flies? remember that post? i certainly won't forget it.



Here here! What an insightful reply!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

ericwd9 said:


> Please! do try to be patient. Take your time. Finding your poodle will take time. As much as 2 years as little as 2 weeks. Living with it and paying the vet bills will take 14+ years. Do it once! Do it right! Being hasty can bring you a lot of grief. There are many here who have made this mistake. They are trying to help you.
> Eric.



You had better not be implying that my girls are a mistake. Almost 13 year old Dalin Teaka has never had a sick day in her life, and has just as much stamina as 1 year old Dalin Timi. Tangee, though I certainly don't regret either, was not a Dalin.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Poodlerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't at the Holocaust to see things with my own eyes either... but I'm quite certain it happened.
> ...


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Poodlerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Why should they have to bother going to visit Lynn when everyone knows that you can find everything that you need to know out on the internet?
> ...


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> You had better not be implying that my girls are a mistake. Almost 13 year old Dalin Teaka has never had a sick day in her life, and has just as much stamina as 1 year old Dalin Timi. Tangee, though I certainly don't regret either, was not a Dalin.


I didn't take it like that... I took it as dogs like my Remington and Jackson... I have no doubt Remington came from a byb, and I have no idea about Jackson, as he came from the pound... I have spent a small fortune on Jackson with eye problems and such... I don't think anyone would think that about Teaka or Timi and sweet Tangee.... Just my thought.... 

I hate how upset people get and how angry they become about things like this... We all want what is best for our beloved poodles, and would never want to see any animal suffer....


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Poodlerunner said:


> Poodlebeguiled said:
> 
> 
> > :afraid::afraid::afraid: OMG, THAT'S OVER THE LINE!
> ...


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Poodlerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I'll put it another way since that went completely over your head and you missed the point. Here: Try this: McDonalds in my town today made hamburgers. I am sure they did. But I wasn't there to see them.
> ...


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Poodlerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I'll put it another way since that went completely over your head and you missed the point. Here: Try this: McDonalds in my town today made hamburgers. I am sure they did. But I wasn't there to see them.
> ...


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Poodlebeguiled said:
> 
> 
> > Just because someone was convicted of Jay Walking, does not make it OK to say that they they are a murderer, and convicted, misleading people into thinking that they are a convicted murderer.
> ...


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlerunner said:


> Tiny Poodles said:
> 
> 
> > I'd buy a poodle in a second from her. It's obvious that Tiny Poodles, is very sophisticated toy poodle owner and a poodle lover. She has first hand knowledge and the rest, have nothing but gossip (and keep repeating it over and over).
> ...


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> You had better not be implying that my girls are a mistake. Almost 13 year old Dalin Teaka has never had a sick day in her life, and has just as much stamina as 1 year old Dalin Timi. Tangee, though I certainly don't regret either, was not a Dalin.


Tiny Poodles: I implied nothing to you or anyone else. My advice concerned only care and taking time in selecting a puppy and not making mistakes that will haunt them in their future.

Cool down!! Stop reacting because some here are critics of the breeder you chose. They have NOT criticized your dogs or their heritage. Only the practices of the breeder. Feel free to disagree. It is your right to do so. Do please beware of overreacting I for one do not want you to be banned here.

Eric.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

All I'm saying in my analogies which seemed to miss their mark PR, is that one does not have to be there to know that something happened. In this case it is a fact that she had 90 dogs, for starters. No, I didn't go and count them. 

It makes no sense to me that someone would support that but be against Labradoodle breeders or byb. Fact 2: She was convicted by a jury of her peers and found guilty. That's our legal system. Sometimes people are indeed convicted falsely but I have only seen evidence that satisfies me that she is guilty of having well over the legal number of dogs. That is breaking the law. Period. Fact 3: it is not gossip that the AKC suspended her standing with them. They don't do that for no reason or without being satisfied of the evidence. I do not know who that veterinarian is and I don't understand that bit. This shows a case number which can be verified and is public:




What is the statement made by the policeman who took pictures and told about it? That was not gossip. That was documented and is of public record. It is all of public record. 

We already did all this go-around on those other threads but maybe some people don't remember or weren't here then. All I will say to lurkers, (since the OP must be a troll) is to always check thoroughly a prospective breeder.

Dalin's collection of that many dogs tells me something is _terribly_ wrong. I do not equate that with jay walking. To me it is very serious because we're talking about living creatures.... and I certainly could not support someone with that many dogs in the conditions that caused the penalties she got. I do not believe that AKC suspended her on the word of PETA. I do not believe that AKC wants to throw away good money for no good reason...money from registering all those dogs, potential show fees etc etc. 

I am not ashamed to feel a passion to protect dogs and to try to prevent any unknowing person from purchasing a dog from someone who doesn't seem to know how to draw a line before acquiring 90 dogs. I don't understand why, on a dog forum there are some people, thankfully only a handful who think that's okay. Every forum I ever went on before had people who would be horrified at breeding practices such as this. 

Now maybe she's cleaned up her act. If so, that is good. But I'd still not trust someone like that because the motives for producing so many dogs would bewilder and disturb me too much. It demonstrates a kind of character I find disturbing and would not be comfortable dealing with even if she has pretty dogs. Maybe that's just me. There are plenty of excellent breeders out there who do not keep dogs this way. 

I _am_ entitled to my opinion, my assessment of her, as much as you, who disagree are. I do believe it. And until I see something that disproves that and she is exonerated by the courts and reinstated by the AKC... and it is there on public record, I will continue to believe what I believe. That will never change, just as supporters of this kind of breeding practice will never change their opinion. I have my own opinions as to what makes a reputable breeder and I encourage any lurkers or those about to get a dog to always do thorough research before deciding on a breeder and do find out what makes a reputable breeder and what doesn't. There is plenty of educational material out there.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Several post in this thread have been reported. Since there have been previous threads regarding this breeder that have similarly gone off the rails, and there has been no NEW information offered in this thread (only a rehash of the same old crap), this thread is now closed. Any new threads started regarding this breeder that appear to be for the purpose of creating drama will be closed and the original poster will be warned. 

Barb Plum
Moderator


----------

